# Máy viền mí lon bán tự động



## thietbihabac (8 Tháng chín 2021)

Chiếc *máy viền mí lon bán tự động* với chức năng ghép mí cho nắp lon và thân lon chặt với nhau thích hợp tất cả các loại lon tròn bằng sắt, thép, thiếc, nhựa, thủy tinh, nhôm. Chất lượng hoạt động đáng tin cậy, hoạt động đơn giản, là thiết bị lý tưởng của ngành công nghiệp thực phẩm và đồ uống.

Có nhiều loại máy trên thị trường phục vụ cho quá trình đóng nắp, viền mí đáp ứng cho từng nhu cầu riêng biệt của khách hàng. Tùy theo quy mô cơ sở sản xuất mà chúng ta lựa chọn cho mình dòng máy thích hợp với quy mô sản xuất của mình.







*Thông số kĩ thuật của máy viền mí lon bán tự động*
Thông số kỹ thuật của máy:
Nguồn điện: 220 v / 50 Hz
Công xuất moto: 0,75 Kw
Độ cao lon: 40 – 220 mm
Đường kính lon: 50 – 200 mm
Sản lượng: 12 – 15 lon / phút
Kích thước máy: 300 x 420 x 700 mm
Trọng lượng: 50 Kg.

Cấu tạo và kích thước máy viền mí lon bán tự động​Vỏ máy​Vỏ* máy viền mí lon*  được làm toàn bộ bằng inox. Các góc được bo, dập sống tăng độ cứng cáp cho vỏ máy. Cạnh mép vỏ máy được mài kĩ không để lại độ nhám khi sờ bằng tay.

Khung trục máy​Khung máy cũng được gia công bằng thép không gỉ có độ cứng cao, giữ phần chân đế máy và động cơ chắc chắn. Đảm bảo không rung lắc trong khi hoạt động. Trục quay của máy có đường kính dày, trục quay nằm trên một vòng bi có độ trơn tru tốt nhất. Khi quay ở tốc độ quay cao vẫn đảm bảo được độ bền. Tuổi thọ trục quay và vòng bi có thể lên đến vài năm.

Chân đế máy​Khi làm việc máy thường được đặt trên bàn. Với thiết kế chân đế cao su chống trơn trượt đảm bảo máy không bị xê dịch trong quá trình làm việc. 4 đế cao su chịu lực tốt, bám dính vào mặt bàn trơn bóng tốt

Động cơ​*Máy viền mí lon*  hoạt động bằng một động cơ chính là mô tơ . Mô tơ này sẽ kéo trục quay hoạt động. Động cơ lõi đồng nhập khẩu sẽ cho máy hoạt động trơn tru. Với công suất lớn giúp máy chạy liên tục mà không phát sinh nhiệt quá cao. Gia tăng được tuổi bền đáng kể.

Đặc biệt với vòng tua cao khi ghép mí lon sẽ nhuyễn hơn, không để lại vết xước trên nắp lon. Bạn có thể yên tâm hoàn toàn trong quá trình đóng nắp sản phẩm.

*Mọi thông tin chi tiết khách hàng xin vui lòng liên hệ:*

Công ty TNHH TM và XD Hà Bắc

0914638686 – 0982811839

Số 9 ngõ 170 Thạch Bàn Long Biên Hà Nội.


----------

